# 190 medical examination



## Tron89 (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi, I recently got examined for chest x ray, blood test and physical examination for my 190 after recieving nomination. I dont have any medical history or serious health condition, however I want to confirm that everything went right so I entered my hap id, surname and dob on emedical client webpage and downloaded a pdf file which says that they (bupa) will send my results to DIBP in 5 working days. It's all ready been a week since I did my medicals. I haven't heard anything related to any issue during and after medical test from them and on emedical client it shows 501 chest x ray, 502 medical examination, 707 HIV all completed. Is it okey to assume that everything went right with the results? BTW I don't have access to my immiaccount as my migration agent takes care of it so there is no other way for me to check health status. Moreover CO have not been assigned yet for my visa.

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tron89 said:


> Hi, I recently got examined for chest x ray, blood test and physical examination for my 190 after recieving nomination. I dont have any medical history or serious health condition, however I want to confirm that everything went right so I entered my hap id, surname and dob on emedical client webpage and downloaded a pdf file which says that they (bupa) will send my results to DIBP in 5 working days. It's all ready been a week since I did my medicals. I haven't heard anything related to any issue during and after medical test from them and on emedical client it shows 501 chest x ray, 502 medical examination, 707 HIV all completed. Is it okey to assume that everything went right with the results? BTW I don't have access to my immiaccount as my migration agent takes care of it so there is no other way for me to check health status. Moreover CO have not been assigned yet for my visa.
> 
> Regards


You can gain access to the Immiaccount independently also, if you get your case details from your agent

Immiaccount is the only way to know if your medicals have been accepted or not, for which you will have to rely on your agent to inform you , if you don’t gain independent access

Cheers


----------



## Tron89 (Dec 22, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Tron89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I recently got examined for chest x ray, blood test and physical examination for my 190 after recieving nomination. I dont have any medical history or serious health condition, however I want to confirm that everything went right so I entered my hap id, surname and dob on emedical client webpage and downloaded a pdf file which says that they (bupa) will send my results to DIBP in 5 working days. It's all ready been a week since I did my medicals. I haven't heard anything related to any issue during and after medical test from them and on emedical client it shows 501 chest x ray, 502 medical examination, 707 HIV all completed. Is it okey to assume that everything went right with the results? BTW I don't have access to my immiaccount as my migration agent takes care of it so there is no other way for me to check health status. Moreover CO have not been assigned yet for my visa.
> ...


I do have acknowledgement letter of my 190 application after having paid visa fees from my agent. The document shows application id and transaction reference. Is it possible to get access using these details or I have request my agent ? I dont wish to contsct him and wait until tomorrow.


----------



## GuruS (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello Guys,

I am new to this forum and have one question regarding medical examination for 190.

What will happen if my wife is pregnant at the time of medical examination ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GuruS said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have one question regarding medical examination for 190.
> 
> ...


Most members themselves as well as their doctors don’t recommend that an X-ray be done on the pregnant spouse
The x Ray is compulsory part of the medical examination 

So when the CO will ask you to complete the medical examination for your wife, you can write back to him informing that your wife is pregnant along with the Doctors certificate and request him to put the same on hold till the child is born

The CO will put your file on hold till the child is born 

Cheers


----------



## GuruS (Jul 31, 2018)

GuruS said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have one question regarding medical examination for 190.
> 
> ...


Thanks Newbienz for your response.

Is there any negative impact on the entire process if CO puts my file on hod due to this reason?

Is it feasible to apply visa for me now and get the spouse & child visa later?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GuruS said:


> Thanks Newbienz for your response.
> 
> Is there any negative impact on the entire process if CO puts my file on hod due to this reason?
> 
> Is it feasible to apply visa for me now and get the spouse & child visa later?


The only negative impact is the delay in grant

If you remove the spouse from the application, you will have to apply for her and the child separately
That’s very costly and time consuming process

Cheers


----------



## Michael Wang (Jul 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The only negative impact is the delay in grant
> 
> If you remove the spouse from the application, you will have to apply for her and the child separately
> That’s very costly and time consuming process
> ...


Hello Newbienz

I got the same issue as Gurus. Our baby will come next week.

My wife and I have lodged the PR application onshore on 20 July 2018, but have not received any response from the DHA so far. We have been aware that we both can arrange a health check at the moment. 

We plan to add our baby to the additional secondary applicant. As far as I know, we need to supply the DHA with baby's passport, birth certificate and "the change in circumstance" form. Any supplement, please let me know. Then the question comes. Can we request our baby to do a health check along with me without the HAP ID provided?

I look forward to getting your response.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Tron89 said:


> Hi, I recently got examined for chest x ray, blood test and physical examination for my 190 after recieving nomination. I dont have any medical history or serious health condition, however I want to confirm that everything went right so I entered my hap id, surname and dob on emedical client webpage and downloaded a pdf file which says that they (bupa) will send my results to DIBP in 5 working days. It's all ready been a week since I did my medicals. I haven't heard anything related to any issue during and after medical test from them and on emedical client it shows 501 chest x ray, 502 medical examination, 707 HIV all completed. Is it okey to assume that everything went right with the results? BTW I don't have access to my immiaccount as my migration agent takes care of it so there is no other way for me to check health status. Moreover CO have not been assigned yet for my visa.
> 
> Regards


They upload the data immediately after getting the results of your exams, e-medical system is instant. However, it takes time for CO to review and accept the results had been provided. Just wait.


----------



## aksh1984 (Sep 13, 2019)

*Submitted 190 Application*

Hi Guys,

I submitted and lodged my application for 190. As soon as I did that, I can see 2 sub-heads under Actions:

- Attach Documents: Shows a list of all the documents that I have already attached and then a place to add additional documents. Do I need to do anything here, and is this only in case the Case Officer asks for some additional documents?

- Health Assessment: Says that I need Health Assessment and gives a link - Organise health examination. Should I go ahead and get the health examination done; or as I read in a couple of places wait for the CO to be assigned and then do it when he asks for it to get done?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aksh1984 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted and lodged my application for 190. As soon as I did that, I can see 2 sub-heads under Actions:
> 
> ...


If you have completed the uploading of documents, then wait for the co to ask if he needs anything 
You can generate the hap ids for all applicants and complete the tests
No need to wait for co

Cheers


----------

